# Cheque - lodging someone else's cheque into my ac without their signature on back?



## Aichay13 (8 Sep 2015)

Hi guys, i want to know if its possible to lodge Someone else's cheque into my account without their signature on the back? Thanks


----------



## Branz (8 Sep 2015)

No.
Is it crossed?


----------



## Aichay13 (8 Sep 2015)

No, its not crossed


ircoha said:


> No.
> Is it crossed?


No, its not crossed


----------



## Branz (8 Sep 2015)

then can the payee cash it in a shop where they are known: you will find lodging third party cheques to accounts very tough these days, even if signed on back.

They will send it for collection if any doubt which means that u wont get value until they have the funds form the payee's bank


----------



## Prittstick (8 Sep 2015)

If you have a Credit Union account, try lodging it there. They are usually not as pushed on these finer details, especially if they already know you.


----------



## Aichay13 (8 Sep 2015)

Prittstick said:


> If you have a Credit Union account, try lodging it there. They are usually not as pushed on these finer details, especially if they already know you.


Yeah I do have a credit union account...then I'll try it there, i really hope it works thank you


----------



## Steven Barrett (9 Sep 2015)

Aichay13 said:


> Hi guys, i want to know if its possible to lodge Someone else's cheque into my account without their signature on the back? Thanks



If it's not crossed, they have to sign on the back. Otherwise, how can the teller know whether it's a stolen cheque or not. 

Anti-money laundering legislation is incredibly tight these days and staff should be trained and instructed not to cash unsigned 3rd party cheques.


----------



## thedaddyman (9 Sep 2015)

If the cheque is crossed a/c payee only then it has to be lodged to the payee and cannot be endorsed over to someone else. Most banks these days when they are cashing a cheque will lodge it to your account and if it bounces, they will debit you back.


----------



## Grizzly (10 Sep 2015)

On the front of the cheque just after "Payee" are two words, "or order". If you get the payee to sign the cheque on the back and beneath their signature they write "pay Mr. (your name).
Then you sign beneath this, technically, you should be able to lodge it into an account in your own name.


----------



## KoolKid (10 Sep 2015)

A friendly shop keeper who knows you would be the easiest option. I've even got crossed cheques cashed this way.


----------



## daheff (15 Sep 2015)

So what is to stop somebody else signing the cheque pretending to be the original payee??? I'm not saying that you should do this OP. But what if I found a cheque for a small amount, got somebody to sign the payee's name (so the handwriting wouldnt be like mine) and lodged it to my account.

If its a small amount the original recipient probably isnt going to bother about it.....so the cheque would (probably)never be cancelled and i'd have the cash.


----------

